# HP Touchpad not charging



## shotgundaddy (May 2, 2013)

I'm sure this has been covered so a point in the right direction would be appreciated.

Installed CM10 and soon after the battery completely depleted even though it was on a charger. Now I can't get it to charge or turn on. What do I do?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

shotgundaddy said:


> I'm sure this has been covered so a point in the right direction would be appreciated.
> 
> Installed CM10 and soon after the battery completely depleted even though it was on a charger. Note I can't get it to charge or turn on. What do I do?


Did you check to insure MTP was checked in settings/storage?


----------



## shotgundaddy (May 2, 2013)

nevertells said:


> Did you check to insure MTP was checked in settings/storage?


Don't know what MTP is so obviously didn't check before the battery died. Now I can't get it to charge so I can't check that setting now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

shotgundaddy said:


> Don't know what MTP is so obviously didn't check before the battery died. Now I can't get it to charge so I can't check that setting now.


So where did you get your instructions to install and configure CM10? If you manage to get it going, check settings/storage, three dots upper right, USB Computer connection and put a check in the MTP box.

Was this a clean install, an upgrade from CM9 or what? You have to explain in detail what you did so we can figure out how to help. I'm just kind of taking stabs in the dark here.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

"on *a* charger".

The round stock charger with the black cable with a silver disc on the connector, is going to give you the fastest charge, assuming both are in good condition. You need to make sure the top of the barrel is screwed on tight. You should hold down the power and home buttons for 45 seconds (or until it tries to boot), then throw it on the charger for a couple hours. If the LED on the home button flashes, that's usually a good sign. A better sign is if you see a battery.


----------



## shotgundaddy (May 2, 2013)

I upgraded from cm9 and got my instructions from this site. I did it a couple of months ago. It worked pretty well for me until the battery died on me even though it was on the wireless charger I have for it. When I installed it there were warnings to not let the battery completely die yet there was a fix for that which was supposed to cut it off with about 2% battery left. I wasnt worried about that as it was on the charger.

As far as the chargers go, it won't charge with the charger it came with, on the wireless charger or hooked to the computer with a USB cord.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

shotgundaddy said:


> I upgraded from cm9 and got my instructions from this site. I did it a couple of months ago. It worked pretty well for me until the battery died on me even though it was on the wireless charger I have for it. When I installed it there were warnings to not let the battery completely die yet there was a fix for that which was supposed to cut it off with about 2% battery left. I wasnt worried about that as it was on the charger.
> 
> As far as the chargers go, it won't charge with the charger it came with, on the wireless charger or hooked to the computer with a USB cord.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------

